# How do I network my Vista and XP PCs together?



## St!nkf!nger

Try as I might I just can't get this thing figured out. I want each pc to have free access to any and all files on one other. Here's how it's hooked up: Laptop w/ Vista Home Premium is hooked up wirelessly while my desktop running XP SP2 is hooked into my router via ethernet cable. I've tried a lot of things but it just won't work. Should I initiate the connection on one OS and not the other? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet

If both PCs have internet access through the router the following is a wizard way that works for XP. Don't know how/if Vista differs.

Run the Network Setup wizard (found in Control Panel of XP). Tell it each of your computers connects to the internet via "residential gateway" and that you want to enable file and printer sharing. Create a disk at the end only if you have a Windows PC other than XP or 2k Pro.

Windows XP firewall (if SP2) will be properly configured by the wizard. You must uninstall or properly configure any 3rd party firewalls on each machine. Unique computer names and same workgroup, of course.

The Shared Documents folder is automatically shared. Any other folders (or drives) or printers you want to share, just right click on them and sharing ... . When sharing a printer, accept the offer to load other drivers if your other PCs have different Operating System(s).

When you first go into My Network Places there will be nothing there. The first time you click on 'View Workgroup computers' will probably result in great disappointment. It takes awhile (20 minutes or so) before all the computers in the workgroup get up-to-date and accurate lists of the other computers. Often you can speed up this process via Search for other computers.

When computers show up in My Network Places, double click on one to see its shares. If that includes a printer, you can right click on the printer to connect to it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Might want to check if there are any sharing restrictions with Vista Home. There were with XP Home. This is in relation to - "I want each pc to have free access to any and all files on one other"

The basics for troubleshooting are:

1. Make sure you have the same IP scheme (e.g. 192.168.0.x).

2. Make sure you have the same Subnet Mask, Gateway, and DNS IP addresses.

3. Make sure you can ping the other computer's IP address. If this fails, just for testing, make sure you turn off XP's as well as any other firewall.

4. Make sure you can ping the other computers by name.

5. Make sure you have the same workgroup name (watch for trailing spaces)

6. For troubleshooting purposes, turn off XP's and completely uninstall any other firewall software. You can always add more complexity after you get it working.

7. With XP, make sure you have the same username and password as the person logging onto the other computers. The default setting for XP Pro is to require a password for network access.

8. More details about how to network XP can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm

9. Information on how to network Vista can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/vista_network_sharing_center.htm
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/vista_network.htm


----------



## Charliesmomu

Don't know if this helps any.. but I had the same trouble...same set up.. New Vista and old XP with the router.
First I had to download a patch from microsoft concerning network mapping in Vista..basically XP computers need the patch or Vista can't even see it.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1D-EE46-481E-BA11-37F485FA34EA&displaylang=en

That done, Vista could SEE XP but not access it. I had to manually add the XP computer to my Vista's 'trusted computers' section in Norton protection. Obviously this only applies if you have Norton on your new Vista, but it does seem to come with a lot of computers!!

You *MUST* add the network you are on to your trusted networks inside of Norton.

Open Norton. -> Select the Norton Internet Security Tab. -> Scroll down to bottom. -> Select the Internet Security and Firewall Options link. -> Select Trust Control. Locate your network and add to trusted.

Once I'd done that. .. manually adding IP etc, my computers could all talk and share nicely

Obviously if you don't have Norton , ignore all the above!!!
Jules


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Does that update come with the usual security updates for XP? Never installed it manually or separately on any of my XP Computers and my Vista ones can access them all just fine. 

Or is is just for the network diagrams and not network access MS mentions - "Network Map in Windows Vista makes network diagrams of the connections between network devices that can be used to troubleshoot connectivity problems.". In fact, looking at my Vista computer, you need to go into the Group Policy Editor to enable the Network Map in the first place (which it wasn't). So fortunately it doesn't seem to be necessary to make network connections.


----------



## Charliesmomu

It's just to enable the mapping.. pretty pictures I guess Now you mention it I'm not sure it is at all necessary for actually getting the sharing going, but it is reasuring to find the XP computers magically appearing on Vista after the download. I was pointed to the updates from another techie site when struggling to get mine networking properly.
Jules


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I could easily see all my XP computers on the network without the mapping.

Start
Network
Bingo...there they all are. 

No mapping pretty pictures required. And can access them all as well.


----------



## Victor Papa

Hi,

This all sounds promising but I'm not running Norton and still cannot access an XP laptop from the Vista desktop even though it can see it. Also not able to print from XP to Epson R360 that is connected (USB2) to my Vista or access any files on Vista from XP. Sharing is enabled on both machines btw.

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm starting to get hold of my hair ready to pull.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Might take a look at Vista Network Sharing:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/vista_sharing.htm

Don't think you want to run any network wizard with Vista and don't need to for XP.


----------



## Victor Papa

Thanks for that Bob but I've already shared the required folders and printer on both machines.

On the Full Network Map, my XP laptop is connected to the network Router by a dotted line but my Vista machine is connected via a 'Switch' and solid lines. It also has a blueish box around it but the XP has nothing except green lines which I assume indicate the wireless. When the wireless on the XP laptop is disabled, it's not shown on the map and the Vista is then linked to a 'Gateway', again with solid lines. Why are some dotted as opposed to solid?

My Cable Modem is connected to a Linksys wireless router and that directly to my Vista PC by Ethernet. I assume this is normal? The XP laptop connects wirelessly to the net, and without problem too. It's just the network side of things that's giving me mega headaches.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

If you have already done the troubleshooting steps mentioned earlier and at least everything the pinging by IP and Name worked, and you have the same user names and passwords, and you have the appropriate permissions, you give some details for:

1. What error message you get when you try and connect to a shared folder
2. What error message you get when you try and connect to the printer


----------



## Victor Papa

I probably should know but how do you ping? As for the user names, they are different on each machine but I had no problems when the desktop PC was also running XP SP2. I have no passwords on the two laptop accounts and only one on the Admin account on Vista.

On the laptop, I cannot even see the printer or shared files.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

This would have been good to know right from the start.


Victor Papa said:


> On the laptop, I cannot even see the printer or shared files.


That's why I posted all those troubleshooting test a while ago.

To ping
Start / run / cmd
then
ping IP
ping Name

Where IP and Name are replaced by the other computer's IP address and Name. Ping your own doesn't tell you that much.

If there is anything else you haven't done or don't know how....ask. Until then we don't know.


----------



## Victor Papa

Ah, right. Just done the pinging from Vista to XP and vice versa and both IP and Name come back ok on each, XP to Vista slightly quicker at 4ms avge.

The XP laptop is on MSHOME and the Vista PC is on WORKGROUP...does this make a difference and how can I change either?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Looks like you still haven't read or done all those troubleshooting suggestions:

5. Make sure you have the same workgroup name (watch for trailing spaces)


----------



## Victor Papa

I had read the notes but obviously not taken them in. They're both on 'Workgroup' now and it appears sorted now - just did test print from XP to R360 on Vista..whilst listening to music from Vista... and waahey, it works.

A lot learnt for me tonight and another problem put to bed. I do have an unrelated issue that I think is to do with my CPU but that can wait for another day. 

Thanks for your help Bob.

Kind regards.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Good job. And you didn't need any wizards or anything. Actually like you said, you learned a lot.


----------



## glewis

What I dont understand is why vista requires the machines to be in the same workgroup to share files in the first place? I can ping from my works, domain affiliated, machine to my xp box and from my domain machine to my vista box but I share files between them.
I turned off my anti virus and my firewall on both machine and still cant see the other machine. I just dont understand why Microsoft believes that all machines that share files will be on the same workgroup.


----------



## TerryNet

They need to be in the same workgroup to use features such as "view workgroup computers" and "My Network Places" (to view all shared folders in the workgroup).

I have no experience with Vista yet, but can assure you that with XP and earlier versions of Windows files can be shared with no regard for workgroup, except as noted above.


----------



## glewis

I am running it right now. I can type the name of my domain computer and get access to its file but when I go on to my domain computer and type the name of my vista machine it says that the computer can not be found.


----------



## glewis

Got it... Windows one care had its firewall turned off even though I disabled the firewall and windows defender.


----------



## drewblood80

Ok,
Today I tried to network my VISTA laptop with my XP workgroup (4 computers total)
After I lost the rest of my hair I never had, I got it, all by keeping it simple. My Vista could map to XP, but not XP to Vista.

First the BASICS:

1. Same workgroup, add TRUSTS to your FIREWALL (this will get people every time), I suggest not using the windows firewall or Norton ANYTHING (that is another blog altogether) I use Zone Alarm.

2. ON your VISTA computer Turn ON:
a) Network Discovery
b) File Sharing
c) Public folder Sharing (My preference was "Turn on sharing so any one with network access can open, change, and create files)

3. Make sure "Password Protected sharing" is OFF

Now I have heard about people needing the patch for XP so Vista can see them in its pretty map, I didn't need that, but I always do my updates, so I might have it.

OK now make sure you can ping both ways, if you cannot check your firewall settings and WORKGROUP. Once you can ping continue. (Make sure your router IP is included in your trusted zone)

Open up C Drive> Users> Public (This is your default share folder)
Go to properties
Under ADVANCED SHARING make sure the "limit the number of simultaneous users to:"
is set to more than 1, because your login is already taken this one up!!!
You can also get to this by Control Panel> Admin tools> Computer Management>Expand "Shared Folders"> and in the right column right click "Public" and go to Properties> this will allow you to change the "allow this number of users" to more than 1 
Maximum allowed is only set to 1 by default (this is from what I have been told)

Check your sharing and security just for argument sake and make sure EVERYONE HAS FULL PERMISSIONS.

My problem was that I could see the VISTA laptop when trying to map a drive under my XP computer, but nothing would show up when I tried to expand it.

The fix:
I just typed in the network path for the computer instead of browsing
Example:
\\myVISTAPAIN\Shared Pain
The first time it asked me for a password, which was the user/pass for my Vista computer and after that it was cake.
I went to the second XP machine (laptop) and mapped it with no problem!

Sorry it took so long to explain, but I hope you have fun mapping with your Vista/XP workgroup.

Thanks,
Drew
Network Technician,
Norfolk, VA


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

Alright this is prob. gonna be long so grab a drink of choice 

I have one PC and 2 Laptops on a network one of the Laptops is on Vista the other XP so isnt the PC.
Now i recently moved, Where i was before we used DSL it was a bit of a pain but we got it all networked..
Now ive moved on Cable and cant get the laptop w/Vista on the network.

Ping aint working from the laptop with vista or to it tried both..

They all have the same workgroup.

The folder i want to share on the Vista laptop is shared right.

Well that wasnt as long as i thought.....


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

Also all 3 are connected to the router ( i thought that would help)...


----------



## Bob Cerelli

When you pinged the computers, and it didn't work, was that by IP and by Name?

Can you ping by IP?


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

by name


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

Alright just went to WIMIP.com and pinged the IP i got from that.
That worked.


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

Now im not all to sure about the IP thing... But is the PC snd the Laptop gonna have the same IP ? (And to save a Q they do)..

Sorry 5 months and im going insane...


----------



## Snowbound

I'm brand new to this forum but have been reading away!

config: vista laptop, 2 XP desktops. Pull hair out trying to print from laptop to XP boxes. I followed all the items in post #22 from drewblood, lots of sharing things work much better now. The trusted computer in Norton was a problem, the LLTD upgrade has been installed, pings work (number and name), addresses look good, computer and workgroup names look good, and whatever I forgot after 8 hours of this madness. 

Want to print on XP desktop from Vista laptop. Printers are older HP 5L on both desktops as well as a late model HP 1400 all in one. So an 'add printer' Vista searches and finds all the printers, click on the 1400. Wants to add the driver. click 'Install' gets "windows cannot connect to the printer. Operation could not be completed (error 0x00003e3)

Searching other forums and such indicates this may be a long time bug in Vista?


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

Older printers WONT work on Vista... You have to get a Printer thats Vista compatible


----------



## TerryNet

So, do we now have *5* people in this thread asking for help with different problems?  Or have I lost track?


----------



## Snowbound

All of my printers have Vista and Vista (64 bit) drivers AVAILABLE, just not installed on my XP machines.


----------



## Snowbound

Found solution on another site. Vista seems to treat workgroup printers as local printers, you have to configure it manally


On your Vista machine go to Control Panel. Choose printer. Then choose Add Printer.

Choose Add a local printer. Click on Create a new port. The default in the drop down box is Local Port. Do not change that. Click Next.

A dialogue box will appear asking for you to enter a port name. Type in the \\computer name\printer name ie. My computer's name is basement and the printer name is EpsonSty so I typed in \\basement\epsonsty Case sensitive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

St!nkf!nger,

Since you started the thread, what has been tried so far. So many people have been responding with their problems it is difficult to track.


----------



## JohnWill

Bob Cerelli said:


> St!nkf!nger,
> 
> Since you started the thread, what has been tried so far. So many people have been responding with their problems it is difficult to track.


You might try not responding to the thread hijackers, but rather reporting the post. That's the proper way of dealing with them.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

So for example, Terrynet that actually responded to the thread hijackers instead of me, should have reported this?


----------



## TerryNet

Yep, that's what I could have done. But since St!nkf!nger hasn't posted to this since initiating the thread February 19, 2007, I didn't bother. Actually, somebody could have reported a hijacking as early as March! I think that it is too late for even John to save this, and he shouldn't bother trying.

You'll notice that other than the one sarcastic comment about how many (5?) people are using this thread I have responded to only the OP.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Maybe he just got confused since I never responded to any of the thread hijackers at any time. Weird.


----------



## JohnWill

Bob Cerelli said:


> Maybe he just got confused since I never responded to any of the thread hijackers at any time. Weird.


Really? So #9 & #11 weren't to Victor Papa? Sure looks that way. And #13 you even quote his message when you respond. I doubt I need to go on, I think you get the idea, but there are plenty more. In point of fact, the whole thread is a mess.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

No need to go on. Not sure what the point is.


----------



## JohnWill

Bob Cerelli said:


> No need to go on. Not sure what the point is.


Gee Bob, I was just responding to your previous post. Perhaps you forgot what you said?


Bob Cerelli said:


> Maybe he just got confused since I never responded to any of the thread hijackers at any time. Weird.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Given other's responses as well, all the attention does make me feel uniquely special.


----------



## DeadMnsChainGang

So even thou the thread title works for me also... its considered thread hijacking...
Seems like a way to get your boards filled with alot of people asking the same Q. When they can post in the same thread and see what others have tried...


----------



## drewblood80

go to start menu "start search" and type in the IP for the computer that is hosting the printer I.E.
\\192.168.2.44
If the printer is properly shared you will see everything shared double click on the printer it will ask if you want the driver installed on it and walla
I will add it to your Tab.
enjoy,
Drew


----------



## JohnWill

OK, time to close this one.

All the people seeking help here should start their own thread.


DeadMnsChainGang said:


> So even thou the thread title works for me also... its considered thread hijacking...
> Seems like a way to get your boards filled with alot of people asking the same Q. When they can post in the same thread and see what others have tried...


One only has to look at the thread and the confusion to see what that's a bad idea. The same solution doesn't work for similar symptoms as a rule.


----------

